# hösbacher freeride community???



## richtig (4. Oktober 2007)

hallo,

wäre nett, wenn jemand von den hösbacher heizern sich mal melden könnte. es geht um den freeride trail nähr e.l.klinik.

danke

grussascha


----------



## freeolly (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi, ist zwar nicht Hösbach aber nicht weit weg. Groß-Umstadt, leider Hessen... Hab einen Trail gebaut, ist nicht spektakulär aber besser als nix. Kleine Drops, 1,5 Meter, will endlich größere Teile bauen, brauche aber noch Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (20. Oktober 2007)

wenn du aus Groß Umstadt kommst, warum fährst du nicht an der Rinne, ist doch ums eck von dir aus.....


----------



## freeolly (21. Oktober 2007)

Bin halt ein Hasenfuß, die Göttin ist mir zu krass....


----------



## Hacklschorsch (25. Dezember 2007)

Hi, 
ich kenn den Trail in der Nähe der Klinik - am besten findest du ihn vom Lufthof kommend direkt gegenüber der Kreuzung geradeaus in den Wald hinein - der Trail geht ungefähr bis zur Kippenburg - versprich dir aber nicht zu viel, den haben nur ein paar kids angelegt.... 
Grüße 
www.ab-biker.de


----------



## Cyclingtobi (28. Januar 2008)

Ja Wo Kommst Du Her In Hösbach-sand Is Ne Dh Strecke

Mfg Tobi


----------



## richtig (13. Februar 2008)

hi,

als ich den thread angelegt hab ist mir ein fehler unterlaufen: ich meinte HAINSTADT nicht HÖSBACH.

grussascha


----------



## herr.gigs (14. Februar 2008)

oh mann, du simpel! Da ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied.  

Ich kenne die Trails um den Hainst. Steinbruch, aber angelegte Trails an der E.L. Klinik sind mir fremd. 

Hat jemand den link der Haibacher dirtbiker?


----------



## Deleted 7157 (16. Februar 2008)

http://www.bruchpilotracing.com/


----------

